# 2016



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm starting to think about it. Been out shed hunting and keep finding turkey sign & getting excited. I pulled my last camera off a feeder that was there since Dec 28th and the last pic was 6 long beards! I guess it's almost time to start changing gears!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm with you 100% !! Took a little walk the other day when it was nice & the spring birds made me think of the turkeys. Headed out to scout this weekend if it isn't flooded too badly.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2016)

I just pulled this today. I quit putting corn out right after deer season. And now they come lol. There's nothing to eat... Not one turkey has came to my deer corn pile in two years...


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2016)

Always a great pic to find on the cam a few months before turkey season! Heard some gobbling this last weekend. With the warm weather I figure they ought to be pounding this weekend.

Can't wait can't wait!!!!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I know it's not the greatest pic but it's with my phone over the edge of a hill so I wouldn't spook them. There were actually 4 mature strutters and 2 hens. Really excited now that we count down the days without taking shoes off!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

that's awesome Mike! Ive been scouting last couple of days and landed a new spot that had a few gobblers out in the open right in mid day.....cant wait to get the season started!!! Hoping to put some good footage in this year!


----------

